# 2012 IRC Section 302 Fire-Resistant Construction



## T-Bird (Dec 17, 2014)

*R302.2 Townhouses*

*Section 302.2.2.1 Continuity.* The fire-resistance-rated wall or assembly separating townhouses shall be continuous from the foundation to the underside for the roof sheathing, deck or slab.

If I have an intervening floor assembly what do I need to provide this continuity?

And what about floors over crawlspaces?

I am inclined to show either 3" min. solid rim or blocking or provide a layer of 5/8 type "x" gwb protection at a single 2x rim or blocking.

I eagerly wait to hear from you.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2014)

I would check with the AHJ, see if they will accept it.

We see a lot of 2 hr shaft walls, solves the problem.


----------



## JBI (Dec 17, 2014)

Townhouses can have a common 2-hour wall or two separate one hour walls. What the IRC is describing is a party wall (for a common wall).


----------



## Sifu (Dec 17, 2014)

Shaft liner from foundation to sheathing then frt plywood is most common here (no parapet)


----------

